# Big Opps!!



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

This is what happens when the left pin of your quick attach dosent go through and then you hit something solid on the right side, whamo bamo bendy bendy! Dont let this happen to you! Always check your pins!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you need me to get you a new hockey helmet?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

grandview;995137 said:


> Do you need me to get you a new hockey helmet?


no, but the bank could use a new ATM! lol, oh wait that was what the skid hit last night. Should have just hit a little harder and we could have just bought a new pusher and bucket with the cash floating in the air. It wasent a good couple days for us. The pusher hit a concreate thing that a sign was mounted in and then last night the skid hit the atm.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

That would be grounds for a bich slap, and a kick in the balls.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;995211 said:


> That would be grounds for a bich slap, and a kick in the balls.


agreed!! but **** happens! The guy running it has been doing this longer then me, sometimes the best of the best screw up. beleave me, he would have been kicking himself in the balls if he could do it himself, he felt pretty bad.


----------



## jhakarter (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL we were hauling right across the st from where the ATM was hit i believe, we gunna IM you and give you crap about it but figured a car musta hit it lol. Oh accidents happen, not everyone is perfect all the time lol.. where did the snow go? holding off so it doesnt flood or what? Take care,
Josh


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

yea i bet that felt good in the machine  does the machine need a new windshield now?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

ouch, that sucks, there is going to be a lot of aceteylene used to fix that, lol. At least everyone is OK, one of my guys hits something a month ago, 5-6 (can't remember) staples in his forehead. Good luck with the repair


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1011652 said:


> ouch, that sucks, there is going to be a lot of aceteylene used to fix that, lol. At least everyone is OK, one of my guys hits something a month ago, 5-6 (can't remember) staples in his forehead. Good luck with the repair


Not if heuses mapp, or hydrogen, but geez man how does a guy hit an ATM machine? Aren't those things embedded in the wall? Good luck fixing it, I hope the client dosent drop you guys.


----------

